# extracting from a plastic foundation



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

Use an uncapping knife and take the wax off the top. I suggest using a heated uncapping knife. Stick the frame in your extractor and spin away. Take the empty frames and put them in the yard and within a few hours the bees will have them cleaned. As night falls gather the supers of empty frames and store them.


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

It may not be the only way, but it's the best way. If cost is a factor, you can make a pretty serviceable extractor with some pails and a little hardware and a power drill. Look around online for some plans.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is the only way to extract honey from a plastic based foundation by way of a spinning extractor?

No. But that is one way.

>I really don't want to try and cut all the comb of both sides of the plastic foundation so it can be crushed.

Take a rubber spatula and it comes off pretty easily if you want to avoid buying an extractor.


----------

